# Leprechaun with relay boards



## p_wats (Aug 24, 2019)

Finally boxed up my Leprechaun. Used a relay board for each of the switches (thanks to PedalPCB for the help with the Magic wiring with the relay board).

I also experimented for weeks with different blend circuits with the intention of adding a mix knob and expression jack for that as well, but none of the circuits I tried to add seemed ideal (loss of volume or added noise, etc.). 

I went the hand drawn route for the artwork, but my paint pens were acting up, so I could be happier, but still happy enough.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 27, 2019)

Mammoth actually reposted this on their Instagram (I tagged them, as that's where I got the enclosure), which was a nice bump. Love the 1590BBT size and wish Tayda carried it (much more vertical space, which allowed for the 2 relay boards easily).


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 13, 2019)

This is so awesome by the way. I love the art. Really nice work on the relays. If any pedal needed em, this would be the best choice. That's a tight squeeze.


----------



## p_wats (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks! I had plans to cram even more in there, but decided to keep it reasonable. Ha


----------



## Barry (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice! Dig the art work


----------



## p_wats (Oct 14, 2019)

Barry said:


> Nice! Dig the art work




Thanks! Was fun to draw this one


----------

